# Dauphin Island surf fishing



## Dano1890 (Jun 14, 2011)

Will be going to DI for the 1st time this weekend, tell me are there any good spots to fish from the shore, or any good piers in the area? Also whats the best bait to use. My goal is to have my little brother catch a shark. I on the other hand would love some specks or flounder.

thanks


----------

